# Brooklyn Botanical Garden: Japanese gardens, some orchids, and others



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 22, 2017)

Japanese Iris along the pond edge.
It's the first time I get here when these are in full bloom.
I always visit before they open or after they have all withered away.
I wish I had a nice camera with zoom in capacity for close up as some of them were very nicely colored and patterned. 
You can't get any closer because of the fences for protection.

















This path, I've never taken before, and it was very nice and quiet with good seating area.











These strangely shaped red flowers were real eye-catcher against green.






Wild Lily I used to see back home.






Laelia purpurata. Dendrobium parishii on the wall in the back.
Large Phragmipedium of some sort. Obviously, I didn't care. haha






A shorter plant with more flowers






Catasetum pileatum?






Vanda coerulea. I couldn't capture the color correctly.
It is much closer to real blue and a lot lighter than the photo shows.
Strangely, some flowers on the same spike were nearly white.


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2017)

What a wonderful, serene place to have close enough to
visit and relax. Japanese gardens are always very harmonious and conductive to contemplation.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 23, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> These strangely shaped red flowers were real eye-catcher against green.




I think it's bee balm (Monarda):
http://www.highcountrygardens.com/perennial-plants/monarda


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 24, 2017)

It's bee balm. Nice tour! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks, why didn't you contact David H. to arrange to get inside the fence.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't know him. Well.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2017)

You're the head of the Manhattan society and you don't know the head of the former GNYOS? I will introduce you.Also to Mark at the Bronx Botanical Gardens.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the photos.
The lily looks very much like Lilium regale, an easy species to grow with a strong perfume,
David


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 25, 2017)

NYEric said:


> You're the head of the Manhattan society and you don't know the head of the former GNYOS? I will introduce you.Also to Mark at the Bronx Botanical Gardens.



Hey, I've never been to that group, don't know anyone there. Plus, it is no longer in existence I heard. 

David Horace is the name? He is one of our upcoming speakers.
Marc Hachardourian was our guest in May. 
I don't know him personally although some of our board members do. 
But then those folks have been around for a long time. 
I'm new.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 25, 2017)

monocotman said:


> Thanks for the photos.
> The lily looks very much like Lilium regale, an easy species to grow with a strong perfume,
> David



I believe so.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2017)

Lovely place. Thanks for the tour.


----------

